# Possible new EVO or a new 2012 Super Six in the future



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know that my BB on my Super Six has a crack in the shell. So tomorrow I'll order a replacement frame and fork. Not sure what I'll get but it will be a replacement.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If Cannondale replace the frame I would the extra and go with EVO frame instead of Super Six.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I will definitely go with the EVO!


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

zamboni said:


> If Cannondale replace the frame I would the extra and go with EVO frame instead of Super Six.


Yeah, hard to argue with getting an EVO on a big discount by paying the extra on the warranty claim.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Out of curiosity, can you post some more details on your BB shell crack? I've got a 2011 SuperSix so I'm curious.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Unknown Arch said:


> Out of curiosity, can you post some more details on your BB shell crack? I've got a 2011 SuperSix so I'm curious.


What I was stating there is possible hair line crack underneath the shell in the BB area! It's only visible if you rip the BB area off.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Took my Super Six to the place I bought. Their going to tear down and look it over. So I'm without my bike for the next week I believe. Hopefully less than a week. Saw a fully loaded 54CM EVO with SRAM red, sticker price of $5200! Totally the bike I want if I had the money to get it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You can get it for less than $4600 if you can negotiate a deal.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

zamboni said:


> You can get it for less than $4600 if you can negotiate a deal.


I'm just hoping for the frame. Which I get at cost. That's a smoking deal. I'll just transfer my goods over to the new frame once it's all said and done.

In all respect I hope my bike is fixed but my guess is 99.9% it won't be so I'll just wait to hear back from the LBS.


----------



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Were are you? In Australia the Evo with Red - is selling for $6999 found one for $5500 and no one will match it. 

MDL


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm still waiting on my bike with LBS. It's a BB30 issue and my own LBS won't be able to fix it. It needs to be replaced. I've had another LBS look at it to. They said the same thing as me it's that BB30! 

The saga continues!!!


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Wicked2006 said:


> I'm still waiting on my bike with LBS. It's a BB30 issue and my own LBS won't be able to fix it. It needs to be replaced. I've had another LBS look at it to. They said the same thing as me it's that BB30!
> 
> The saga continues!!!


So I guess I don't understand if the shell is cracked or if you're saying there's an issue with your bearings. Can you clarify? I had a hellish time with the BB30 bearings puking on my brand new SuperSix after only a few hundred miles. Shop changed chains, disassembled/cleaned everything, nothing helped until they finally replaced the bearings themselves (which looked fine) and the vibration/rattle I was feeling was gone instantly. Just wondering if that's what you're running into or if you have an actual crack in the frame.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Unknown Arch said:


> So I guess I don't understand if the shell is cracked or if you're saying there's an issue with your bearings. Can you clarify? I had a hellish time with the BB30 bearings puking on my brand new SuperSix after only a few hundred miles. Shop changed chains, disassembled/cleaned everything, nothing helped until they finally replaced the bearings themselves (which looked fine) and the vibration/rattle I was feeling was gone instantly. Just wondering if that's what you're running into or if you have an actual crack in the frame.


To clarify some more. I've narrowed it down to the cranks or the BB30, or a hidden crack somewhere on the bike. I hear a hard knock as I do a pedal stroke on the drive side. This happens very random. We put in new bearings and still made that noise on the down stroke on the drive side. I have no idea or clue what's gonna happen. I just need to have it fixed or replaced.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Unknown Arch said:


> So I guess I don't understand if the shell is cracked or if you're saying there's an issue with your bearings. Can you clarify? I had a hellish time with the BB30 bearings puking on my brand new SuperSix after only a few hundred miles. Shop changed chains, disassembled/cleaned everything, nothing helped until they finally replaced the bearings themselves (which looked fine) and the vibration/rattle I was feeling was gone instantly. Just wondering if that's what you're running into or if you have an actual crack in the frame.


So what's was the solution for your puking issue with your BB30 bearings?


----------



## SByota (Nov 8, 2011)

While I don't have a Super Six (yet  This was my BB30 experiance.

I have a 2011 Flash Carbon 29er "3". I had a nasty creak that sounded like it was coming from the BB area. I was the loudest when I was cranking up short steep hills or out of the saddle pushing a big gear. I convinced myself it was the BB bearings. The bike has about a 1000 miles on it and one super muddy race. I got all the tools for my hollowgrams and pulled the BB completely apart. It looked pretty good, a little bit of nasty grease, but the bearings were smooth. Pulled the bearings, cleaned the shell and pressed the bearings back into the shell with green loctite. Greased it all up with Park grease and reassembled. 

While I had the bike apart I pulled the lefty off and gave the headset the same treatment. Put it all back together and went for a spin around the block. Creak was still there.....I was so pissed. There was no change at all!!

I went back inside the house and did a little searching on here. Some said the rear drop outs can cause a nasty creak. Went back out to the garage, pulled the rear wheel off, cleaned and put I light coating of grease on the drop outs. Put the wheel back on and took another spin. FIXED!!!!!!

I did 18 miles in the dirt yesterday, 2K of climbing and not one creak. I was pumped. The BB and headset needed some love and fresh grease. I've been on and off a MTB for 15 years and have always done all my own maintence. It's amazing how the sound traveled through the carbon frame. Just my experience. Good luck with your bike


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Wicked2006 said:


> So what's was the solution for your puking issue with your BB30 bearings?


Shop finally replaced the bearings after cleaning them and inspecting them twice. They were unable to find any defects, but the replacement bearings resolved the problem. Haven't had an issue since.

Also, to be more clear about the problem, I had very strong vibration/banging/clunking from the bottom bracket and crank area when pedaling. It was hit or miss, but so pronounced when it happened that it really ruined the ride.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Wicked2006:

The noise from the BB30 configuration has been well documented. It comes from the small amount of play between:

1. The inner surface of the bottom bracket shell to the bearings
2. The inner surface of the bearings to the spindle 
3. The bearings themselves

For #1 & #2, a small amount of green Loctite should fix your problem. However, if the noise comes from the bearings, you need to assess the bearing's condition. Ceramic bearings, IMHO, do not have a sufficient amount of grease. Remove the seals and pack them FULL of grease (Phil Wood works for me). If they're toast, then replace them and make sure to pack the new bearings full of grease (don't care if it's steel or ceramic).

Mind you, the BB30 setup is not a quiet one, certainly not as quiet as the Shimano Octalink bottom bracket (now there is a truly silent bottom bracket). Sorry, I don't have any practical experience with the outboard bearings.

CHL


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

My LBS say it's fixed. We'll see. Bearings greased! They pretty much greased everything. I'll pick it up on Thursday and then we'll see how it goes from there. They also said it had some dry areas that needed grease or lube. 

Let's remember this bike only has like 3500 miles on it. That's not very much at all. Like I said we'll see.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

CHL said:


> Wicked2006:
> 
> The noise from the BB30 configuration has been well documented. It comes from the small amount of play between:
> 
> ...


Thanks for excellent tip. Sent this to my LBS. Were gonna put in the green loctite like you have it described here. 

On a side note I was able to put on 200 miles and the bike felt very solid for the most part. It popped but not as bad as my previous rides. I really think the green loctite will take care of my issue. I also put in new bearings. Again thanks for your help.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

If the Loctite doesn't solve the problem, consider the bearing replacement too. As I said, my issues started far earlier than yours when the bike was only a few hundred miles old, and replacement ended up being the solution after grease and Loctite only got me so far.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

CHL hit this right on with his advice. No Loctite either! I have new bearings that are working just fine. Rode 75 miles today and not a single sound or pop! The bike rode excellent.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I got a similar creaking/clunking noise from my 2010 Super Six last summer.. Loosened and re-torqued all bolts on the bike. Nadda.. Still made the noise. So I picked up the Park BB30 tool and made myself a bearing press from a threaded rod, some washers, and a few nuts. Pulled the crank off the other day, Cleaned the whole area with rubbing alcohol and then used loctite. I haven't ridden the bike yet but will be tonight. Hopefully this solved my issue as well.


----------

